# Roman Harvest Trustone



## Lenny (Mar 27, 2012)

I finished this one the other day. Roman Harvest with White w/Gold Matrix trustone. 
I had debated using Gold Titanium w/Rhodium accents but decided I liked it better with Rhodium w/Gold titanium accents. What do you think? Those choices are always difficult for me, but I tend to prefer the look of Rhodium with just a little Gold to set it off.  Comments and critiques welcome.


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 27, 2012)

yep - looks nice. I agree with your choice of platings.


----------



## Two Hair (Mar 27, 2012)

I also think you made a good choice.  Looks vey nice.


----------



## Aerotech (Mar 27, 2012)

i'd say you nailed it.  that is a very nice looking pen.


----------



## Jim Burr (Mar 27, 2012)

Super elegant Lenny!! Big high 5 for nailing it!


----------



## glen r (Mar 27, 2012)

I think you are right on with your choice of platings.  Gold titanium with rhodium accents would be too much bling for the blank.


----------



## renowb (Mar 27, 2012)

Awesome combination! Great job!


----------



## arioux (Mar 27, 2012)

Great job, the gold accents are a great  conplement to the gold matrix of the blank.  Superb pen.


----------



## pianomanpj (Mar 27, 2012)

That looks GREAT!!! I've got some of those pens and blanks, so I just may have to "borrow" your combination idea!! :biggrin:


----------



## Haynie (Mar 27, 2012)

Components fit the blank very well.

I am always impressed when I see a nicely finished truestone.  I have tried a few true stones-dark to light colored-and they always break.  Does not matter how sharp my tools are.


----------



## 76winger (Mar 27, 2012)

With gold in the blank like that, yes I think rhodium & gold plating suits it well. I know it's is a little overly blingy for some in here, but I think it looks:
_*AWESOME!!!*_​


----------



## 76winger (Mar 27, 2012)

A question on the Roman Harvest: 
Are the components metal or plastic? The finial almost looks likes the plastic finial on the Olympians, but with plating, sort of the same with the section. So I was just wondering.


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice job, Lenny! This is one of my favorites and a BIG seller! Beautiful execution.

BTW:
I don't recognize the nib. Is this David's stock nib? If so, It looks different than the ones I got.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for the comments eveyone! 
Haynie, one of the photos actually had me questioning the fit at the end cap.  I immediately went and checked (with two pairs of glasses on) and I'm happy to say it is fine! :biggrin:

76winger, I'm not sure about the finial... Maybe someone who has knocked one out can tell us for sure. My guess is that it is metal.


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 27, 2012)

76winger said:


> With gold in the blank like that, yes I think rhodium & gold plating suits it well. I know it's is a little overly blingy for some in here, but I think it looks:
> 
> _*AWESOME!!!*_​


 

LMAO!
In the art show community, MORE is MORE! Less is NEVER more AND TOO MUCH BLING is like being TOO RICH and TOO THIN, IT NEVER HAPPENS:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

I've got a case full of hand-made "miminalist" pens I'll make a very good deal to get them adopted.

NEVER FORGET, BEAUTY is in the eye of the guy with a fist full of hundred dollar bills!


----------



## Lenny (Mar 27, 2012)

PenMan1 said:


> Nice job, Lenny! This is one of my favorites and a BIG seller! Beautiful execution.
> 
> Thanks Andy!
> 
> ...


 

Yes, it's the one that came with it. Maybe he has changed it recently?


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Dave:
The Roman Harvest parts pass the "tap" test like metal instead of plastic.Additionally they feel heavier that coated plastic.

BUT, I will say, that the "rhodium" plating is NOT a plating, at all , and is just like all of the other "rhodium" products, in that it is a spray on coating, NOT a plating.

This hardware looks, feels and holds up pretty well. The only issues I've hade with this hardware is tube sizing is very inconsistent.


----------



## Twissy (Mar 27, 2012)

I've replaced a couple of finials, and they are definitely metal, albeit very soft.

Have to agree with Penman1 that the tubes are often a tad big.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 27, 2012)

PenMan1 said:


> This hardware looks, feels and holds up pretty well. The only issues I've hade with this hardware is tube sizing is very inconsistent.


 
Speaking of that, I DID find it necessary to use loctite on the parts during assembly. Not that that isn't a good practice anyway.:wink:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 27, 2012)

I just received a shipment of Roman Harvest Fountain Pens in and looked at the nib. It is new and it's a Iridium Point Germany (IPG) stamped in the nib. Now if your familiar with PIG that doesn't mean the nib is a German nib, just the the point metal (which BTW is 99% of the time not Iridium) at one time came from Germany, Most but not all IPG nibs now do not come from Germany, one exception is Meisternibs that Brian Grey sells and they are made by JoWo. That being said I would rather have IPG on my nib than Dayacom, but a brand name logo is much better than all the above. As to plating Andy and I have disagreed on this for a few years I say he's wrong he says I'm wrong we're still speaking and friends but the bottom line is I've never had a plating failure


----------



## 76winger (Mar 27, 2012)

PenMan1 said:


> 76winger said:
> 
> 
> > With gold in the blank like that, yes I think rhodium & gold plating suits it well. I know it's is a little overly blingy for some in here, but I think it looks:
> ...



Amen Andy!


----------



## 76winger (Mar 27, 2012)

PenMan1 said:


> Dave:
> The Roman Harvest parts pass the "tap" test like metal instead of plastic.Additionally they feel heavier that coated plastic.
> 
> BUT, I will say, that the "rhodium" plating is NOT a plating, at all , and is just like all of the other "rhodium" products, in that it is a spray on coating, NOT a plating.
> ...



Andy, 
I've read a couple threads referencing the sizing variations but didn't recall anyone mentioning what the components were made of. 

I also wasn't aware the the Rhodium was sprayed on versus plating (as in electroplating). Thanks for those tidbits of information.


----------



## 76winger (Mar 27, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> I just received a shipment of Roman Harvest Fountain Pens in and looked at the nib. It is new and it's a Iridium Point Germany (IPG) stamped in the nib. Now if your familiar with PIG that doesn't mean the nib is a German nib, just the the point metal (which BTW is 99% of the time not Iridium) at one time came from Germany, Most but not all IPG nibs now do not come from Germany, one exception is Meisternibs that Brian Grey sells and they are made by JoWo. That being said I would rather have IPG on my nib than Dayacom, but a brand name logo is much better than all the above. *As to plating Andy and I have disagreed on this for a few years I say he's wrong he says I'm wrong we're still speaking and friends but the bottom line is I've never had a plating failure*



IMHO, it's now how it's applied that matters (although very nice to know). It's how durable an long lasting the finish it. 

And from what I've come to know at this point and think thus far (and I'm always willing to learn more), I'd rather have Rhodium over chrome any time I can, and if it's out where wear can be a problem then Gold Titanium over real gold favorable, however if it's in the recessed ornate areas then real gold doesn't pose the problem of getting worn off and is OK by me in those settings.


----------



## Toni (Mar 27, 2012)

Love the pen Lenny!!


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Twissy said:


> I've replaced a couple of finials, and they are definitely metal, albeit very soft.
> 
> Have to agree with Penman1 that the tubes are often a tad big.


 

OR...too small to build, at all. I really like the RH hardware and it has done well for me.

The tubes are a bit of a concern as they are hit and miss. However, this is easy enough to correct just by ordering extra Milylime tubes. 

The second issue is that if someone tries to "friction post" on the TN gold, it leaves a perfect black ring on the finial.


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 27, 2012)

Dang, Lenny.  That is a snazzy looking pen.

Ray


----------



## spilperson (Mar 27, 2012)

Beautiful pen. 

I agree on your color choice for the metal. Especially a lighter colored pen, the rhodium (or chrome or whatever) with gold accents is better. I go the other way only for dark, rich colored blanks.

Frank


----------



## Bowl Slinger (Mar 27, 2012)

The fit is spot on, I do believe that you have created a master piece.


----------



## johncrane (Mar 28, 2012)

Very nice Lenny! great match up too.:biggrin:


----------



## ToddMR (Mar 28, 2012)

Lenny that looks really nice.  You did a good job.


----------



## danrs (Mar 28, 2012)

I like that pen.  Some very good choices made here.


----------



## turningfish (Mar 29, 2012)

Looks like you made the right choice on the platings Lenny. Right down to the two toned nib . It all ties together with class. Great job.


----------

